# Cockatiel is scared of everything!



## TheDude89 (Aug 4, 2010)

My tiel is pretty much scared of anything that hasn't been in his cage for months and my hands. How do I introduce him to new things? I slowly bring the item closer and closer encouraging him with treats, but this process is VERY long and tedious. Is there any other solution? I can't buy him any new toys because he is just terrified! He is also scared of going into his cage(but seems completely fine once inside). Trying to get him inside usually results in a bad experience for both of us . Any suggestions?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always have the toys outside of the cage and then they can explore while they play out


----------

